# Connecting canisters to UG filters



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

So I'm sitting there staring at the tank wondering how I can do as little work as possible when it comes to cleaning the fish tank when I suddenly got this idea. Still a theory in progress...

Say for example, I have a typical fish tank of about 55 gallons and I have an undergravel filter set up underneath a shallow and loose gravel bed of no higher than 1 - 1.5 inches. Then I'll have the output of the canister filter connected to a spray bar inside the UG filter on one side of the tank to provide an even current pushing everything to the other side where the intake will be located. This is all in hopes to virtually eliminate gravel vacuuming altogether.

This does kind of seem like an inefficient way of using an expensive filter and I would think that a second filter would be needed for general filtration/water movement.

*shrugz* it's 1:15am in the morning so call me crazy if you will. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it might get some...but not all. You'd still be vacuuming.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

WiyRay said:


> So I'm sitting there staring at the tank wondering how I can do as little work as possible when it comes to cleaning the fish tank when I suddenly got this idea. Still a theory in progress...
> 
> Say for example, I have a typical fish tank of about 55 gallons and I have an undergravel filter set up underneath a shallow and loose gravel bed of no higher than 1 - 1.5 inches. Then I'll have the output of the canister filter connected to a spray bar inside the UG filter on one side of the tank to provide an even current pushing everything to the other side where the intake will be located. This is all in hopes to virtually eliminate gravel vacuuming altogether.
> 
> ...


Ok, you're crazy. Happy now?

From my limited experience if you want to cut down on gravel vacuuming then ..... (wait for it) ... don't use gravel. Switch to sand.

In my sand tanks I've found that if you have enough current over the substrate then very little 'crap' gets into the substrate. Ergo (spelling?) very little vacuuming is required of the substrate. Just stir up the sand a bit every once and awhile. The plants love the sand too.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes quite happy thank you  

Right now I have a heavily planted "box" of sand in my aquarium that I've been really worried about anaerobic bacteria build up and all. 
I try to stir up the substrate and I can only do so much without unrooting and having to replant everything.

Now that I look back at my original post, my gravel barely reached 1cm let alone an inch. I also have 2 panda cories along with a few kuhlis who always burrow around so it keeps things moving. I'm starting to think it might be possible.

But for now until I get the bigger tank to try it out on, I think i'll go with the sand substrate idea but keep it really shallow.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

No need to keep it shallow just because you are afraid of anaerobic bacteria build up.

Get a couple of knitting needles or chop sticks and when you are doing a water change just poke them into the substrate. That will release any gas bubbles without disturbing the plants.


----------

